# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  [S] Làm ẻm router 2030 nhỏ xinh tiêu chuẩn VC+1

## solero

Chào các cụ!
Em đang có dự tính làm 1 em 2030. Yêu cầu thì chả cao vì nhà dùng nhưng ít nhất phải cao hơn tiêu chuẩn VC (vườn chuối).

Dự tính:
- Type: Router engraving
- Dimension: 20x30
- Chassis: Thép hộp, hàn xong phay 3 mặt
- Linear rail:HIWIN TAIWAN
- Thanh răng: CHINA
- Motor: AC servo Mitsubishi JAPAN
- Spindle: 24Krpm CHINA
- Controler: NCStudio CHINA
- Tiêu chuẩn: VC+1

Em làm từ tốn. Có gì các cụ vào đá đít, ném gạch hộ. Em đang cần nhiều gạch xây nhà.

----------


## emptyhb

> Chào các cụ!
> Em đang có dự tính làm 1 em 2030. Yêu cầu thì chả cao vì nhà dùng nhưng ít nhất phải cao hơn tiêu chuẩn VC (vườn chuối).
> 
> Dự tính:
> - Type: Router engraving
> - Dimension: 20x30
> - Chassis: Thép hộp, hàn xong phay 3 mặt
> - Linear rail:HIWIN TAIWAN
> - Thanh răng: CHINA
> ...


Hàn cả khu xong phay kích thước 2mx3m à bác Solero? khiếp quá

----------


## ít nói

2030 là 20mm 30mm cần 1 bước răng là đủ

----------

solero

----------


## ít nói

> Chào các cụ!
> Em đang có dự tính làm 1 em 2030. Yêu cầu thì chả cao vì nhà dùng nhưng ít nhất phải cao hơn tiêu chuẩn VC (vườn chuối).
> 
> Dự tính:
> - Type: Router engraving
> - Dimension: 20x30
> - Chassis: Thép hộp, hàn xong phay 3 mặt
> - Linear rail:HIWIN TAIWAN
> - Thanh răng: CHINA
> ...


nếu là 2000 3000 thì 
*[Motor: AC servo Mitsubishi JAPAN*

cụ nên thay đổi đi giá thành cao mà chưa chắc đã ngon bá cháy.
chuyển nó sang 1kw ac servo china

----------


## solero

> nếu là 2000 3000 thì 
> *[Motor: AC servo Mitsubishi JAPAN*
> 
> cụ nên thay đổi đi giá thành cao mà chưa chắc đã ngon bá cháy.
> chuyển nó sang 1kw ac servo china


Sao phải thay hả cụ? mà cụ biết em dùng con nhiêu W mà đòi thay bằng đồ china 1KW?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Sao phải thay hả cụ? mà cụ biết em dùng con nhiêu W mà đòi thay bằng đồ china 1KW?


Các cụ có tin ko. Máy em 2500x2700mm Double Y em dùng 3 con mitsu 100w + 1 con 500w Fortuna (Driver DIY)  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## Nam CNC

dùng thanh răng , servo qua hộp số 1:15 hay 1:10 , thì cần gì 1kw hả it noi , dư công suất đây là phải dư tiền nhiều lắm à.

----------


## ít nói

> dùng thanh răng , servo qua hộp số 1:15 hay 1:10 , thì cần gì 1kw hả it noi , dư công suất đây là phải dư tiền nhiều lắm à.


Hắn còn định xài 1kw mitsu kia kìa giảm lãng phí sang tàu rồi vẫn chê lãng phí @@

----------


## Nam CNC

kệ hắn , để hắn đưa lên rồi chém tiếp , mắc công mang tiếng chém gió , hắn mời cả nhà vào chém mà , mình phải chém tích cực cho hắn thank nhiều vào rồi mình lên chiếu trên hehehehe...mà hắn không thank thì chém cho gục luôn.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> kệ hắn , để hắn đưa lên rồi chém tiếp , mắc công mang tiếng chém gió , hắn mời cả nhà vào chém mà , mình phải chém tích cực cho hắn thank nhiều vào rồi mình lên chiếu trên hehehehe...mà hắn không thank thì chém cho gục luôn.


Em thank rồi đấy, lão đã hài lòng chưa? Lần sau em không thank thì wăng gạch nhá!

Show hình bộ khung đã phay và sơn chống rỉ:

----------


## ahdvip

2 bên không phay rãnh ray hả anh

----------


## solero

Bọn phay làm biếng chỉ quạt, báo hại bọn lắp ráp cực công canh ke  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

không phay thì có mà ốm đòn , mua sẵn 20 bộ thước lá là vừa.

----------


## ít nói

Mà gần tết rồi làm . chắc chạy hàng tết @@.

----------


## solero

> không phay thì có mà ốm đòn , mua sẵn 20 bộ thước lá là vừa.


Phay rồi thím ạ nhưng không phay để lại rãnh mà phay hết luôn như này á:

----------


## ít nói

> Phay rồi thím ạ nhưng không phay để lại rãnh mà phay hết luôn như này á:


đây là quạt chứ phay gì

----------


## ahdvip

> Phay rồi thím ạ nhưng không phay để lại rãnh mà phay hết luôn như này á:


Có 2 cái gờ, 1 cái bắt ray 1 cái bắt thanh răng là được rồi, tưởng không có thì mới khổ   :Wink:

----------


## solero

> Có 2 cái gờ, 1 cái bắt ray 1 cái bắt thanh răng là được rồi, tưởng không có thì mới khổ


Gờ đâu cụ? 2 cái vạch em kẻ đó.

----------


## ahdvip

> Gờ đâu cụ? 2 cái vạch em kẻ đó.


Vậy thì hơi cực rồi, em thấy hộp số bắt cứng thì canh thăng răng cũng mệt phết, trước em canh con máy dài 4m le cả lưỡi mà cảm giác vẫn chưa được ok, căng lò xo thì khoẻ hơn nhiều,

----------


## solero

> Vậy thì hơi cực rồi, em thấy hộp số bắt cứng thì canh thăng răng cũng mệt phết, trước em canh con máy dài 4m le cả lưỡi mà cảm giác vẫn chưa được ok, căng lò xo thì khoẻ hơn nhiều,


Đúng là cực thôi rồi. Lần sau vái kiểu này.

Bộ KIT vai X và Z mua của a bạn. Được đã được phay và mài phẳng. Em dán băng dính vào chỗ cần thiết và sơn chống rỉ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng với tiêu đề quá, tiêu chuẩn vườn chuối có cái gờ bắt ray, còn bác thì không cần luôn vậy là tiêu chuẩn cao hơn 1 bậc hehehe , để xem bác canh ray và thanh răng ra sao đây

----------

solero

----------


## ahdvip

Canh chuẩn đi rồi em tôn anh làm thánh canh, kakaka. Đùa tí thôi chứ em nghĩ ảnh có chiêu rồi  :Wink:

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Chuẩn nó cũng có nhiều tiêu chuẩn cụ Đức ạ. Em theo tiêu chuẩn Vườn Chuối và em cho nó là đã "canh chuẩn".

Khi con người ta không có gì bấu víu thì họ sẽ bấu víu vào niềm tin. 
Và niềm tin của em là tin rằng cái mặt trên đã phay phẳng + cái đồng hồ so đồng nát.

EM khoan vài lỗ bắt ray vào mặt trên của khung. Lắp 1 bộ gá đầu nhọn để vạch 2 đường tính từ mặt bàn phía trên xuống.



Khoan lỗ, ta-rô, bắt ray và căn chỉnh ray bằng đồng hồ so với mặt trên của khung.

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

12 con vịt con loại có cánh đến từ nhà anh Hai.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

làm càng ngày càng lên tay. thảo nào toàn chê mình kém  hóa ra có lý do

----------


## Nam CNC

nhà anh Hai nào vậy chú ... nhìn mấy cái món xanh đỏ hiwin là thấy ghét rồi à. Cái vụ canh ray thấy chú nói cũng có lí ..... hi vọng cái khung nó không bị vặn chứ nó vặn thì niềm tin tiêu tan.

----------


## solero

Nhà anh Hai Tung của nỉ mả ấy mà cụ. Cụ ghét xanh đỏ nhưng cái loại đen đen THK lấy đâu ra mà dài vậy?
Vụ vặn vỏ đỗ thì em có căng dây chéo + kê kích rồi.

Nhà có khoan từ mà nó to tổ chảng, nặng chà bá ==> khó chỉnh nên lười. Lấy con khoan thần thánh này để khoan.

Em tu lỗ xong khoan từ lỗ 2mm trở đi.




Lúc làm ra cái khoan này cũng không nghĩ là nhiệm vụ của nó lại cao cả đến vậy

----------

CBNN, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CBNN

cái khoan hay quá ! mà sao em không thấy  động cơ nó vậy bác ? nó nằm trong cái cục vuông vuông luôn ha?

----------


## solero

Động cơ DC 53W nằm trong cục vuông vuông ấy cụ ạ.

----------


## anhxco

Sáng tạo thật,chắc cũng mần theo 1 cái, mà cái động cơ đó vòng tua bao nhiêu thì vừa, mình có con servo dc mất encoder không biết có dùng đc không.

----------


## solero

> Sáng tạo thật,chắc cũng mần theo 1 cái, mà cái động cơ đó vòng tua bao nhiêu thì vừa, mình có con servo dc mất encoder không biết có dùng đc không.


DC servo mà làm thì ngon quá. Con này có 53W-24V mà em còn chơi được mà. Tốc hình như 3000rpm thì phải. Cụ kiếm con nào cốt >10mm. Khi đó lắp măng-ranh vào được luôn không phải đóng cốt vào.

----------


## solero

Ray lắp xong thì em lại có lai-nia đờ-rin

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## ít nói

hài xưởng gì tối thui bảo đầu tư đèn thì nhất quyết không. . xem cái video làm máy tiền tỉ của cụ mà nhức cả mắt

----------


## solero

> hài xưởng gì tối thui bảo đầu tư đèn thì nhất quyết không. . xem cái video làm máy tiền tỉ của cụ mà nhức cả mắt


Vãi cả máy tiền tỉ. Chỗ em vùng cao điện nó chập chờn chỉ đc thế thôi cụ ạ.

Em đồng bộ thanh răng trước khi khoan lỗ (video trên).





Tất cả các con ốc bắt ray, thanh răng và các chỗ trên máy em đều có long-đen vênh

----------

mig21, nhatson

----------


## solero

Bới mãi mới ra mớ chốt định vị nằm trong đống vòng bi này. Cắn răng mua về làm máy cho đúng tiêu chuẩn VC.

----------

mig21

----------


## ít nói

> Bới mãi mới ra mớ chốt định vị nằm trong đống vòng bi này. Cắn răng mua về làm máy cho đúng tiêu chuẩn VC.


cnc năm 2015 làm răng thẳng . giờ răng xiên hết rồi pa

----------


## emptyhb

> cnc năm 2015 làm răng thẳng . giờ răng xiên hết rồi pa


Mắt cụ itnoi chắc có vấn đề  :Big Grin: . răng nghiêng nên lúc căn 2 cái vào mới để chéo 1 thanh nữa ra ngoài, chứ răng thẳng thì ốp luôn cần gì để chéo.

----------


## solero

> cnc năm 2015 làm răng thẳng . giờ răng xiên hết rồi pa


Haizzzzz... Chưa già đã lẩm cẩm.

----------


## solero

Rảnh rảnh mấy hôm lên hình cho trục Z. Con nhà nghèo chạy thanh răng cho nó rẻ

----------


## solero

Tiếp đến trục X.

Em đặt ray lên, gá trục Z + đồng hồ so vào để tự lựa.



Em so với mặt phẳng phay rồi đột tâm tu lỗ. 





Sau khi khoan và taro xong em lắp ray. Căn chỉnh bằng đồng hồ so với mặt phẳng còn lại và siết ốc.

Ray thứ 2 em căn theo mặt phẳng trên và theo ray trên.

----------

anhxco, kametoco, kimtan, nhatson, ppgas, taih2, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## solero

Chả có bác nào cho em lời động viên hoặc gạch đá nhỉ? Buồn quá xá!

----------


## Gamo

Trình độ của bác thế anh em ném đá dập mặt mình sao  :Mad:

----------


## Gamo

Ko đủ sức ném gạch bác thì bác cho em hỏi khó vậy?

1. Tại sao mặt bàn bác hàn các thanh ngang đan dạng caro kiểu torsion box mà ko có thanh chéo nào? Như vậy lỡ gì bác hàn nó thành hình bình hành làm sao?

2. Máy CNC xịn mà sao lại xài HiWin vậy bác?

3. Trục Z tại sao dùng thanh răng mà ko dùng vít me vậy bác? Giá vít me ngắn cỡ đó thì cứ xin lão Nam hay CKD hay bác ppgas tài trợ miễn phí cũng được mà?

----------

ppgas, solero

----------


## solero

Cám ơn và xin phép trả lời cụ.

1. Cái này hàn xong mới phay. phay 3 mặt nên em nghĩ là có hình bình hành thì cũng không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến hoạt động máy.
2. HIWIN nó ngon bổ rẻ trong tầm tiền của em bác ạ. THK cũ thì khó kiếm được đúng loại, kích thước, THK mới thì em chưa với tới. Máy em tầu với VN thôi. Em nào có dám nói là máy xịn đâu.
3. Thiết kế trục Z giảm chiều dầy (giảm độ vươn dài của trục Z), dành cho Accel cao nên dùng vậy. Em cũng không khoái thanh răng cho lắm nên cũng sắp đổi thành vime.

Vụ xin xỏ lão Nam, CKD, ppgas giờ em mới nghe nói đến. Chắc phải thực hiện ngay thôi

----------

Gamo

----------


## ít nói

có cây vít ren 10 bước 2mm loại 20k 1m này thích ít nói tài trợ cho mà làm z. khổ máy tiền tỉ mà tiết kiệm quá xá

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Cho rồi nhá. Mai gửi đây chục mét để treo trần thạch cao nhá!

----------


## Gamo

Bác ít nói cho em với :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

> có cây vít ren 10 bước 2mm loại 20k 1m này thích ít nói tài trợ cho mà làm z. khổ máy tiền tỉ mà tiết kiệm quá xá


cây vít ren 10 bước 2mm loại 20k 1m

em ko hiểu dì sất  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

là cây ren đó mấy chú , ngoài chợ bán thiếu gì , nhưng giá 20K 1m thì bèo quá , đâu mà rẻ thế.

----------


## occutit

Đọc là biết cây ren rồi mà. Chứ vitme 10 bước 2 bên Tàu bán đắt phải biết.

----------


## ppgas

> Ko đủ sức ném gạch bác thì bác cho em hỏi khó vậy?
> 
> 1. Tại sao mặt bàn bác hàn các thanh ngang đan dạng caro kiểu torsion box mà ko có thanh chéo nào? Như vậy lỡ gì bác hàn nó thành hình bình hành làm sao?
> 
> 2. Máy CNC xịn mà sao lại xài HiWin vậy bác?
> 
> 3. Trục Z tại sao dùng thanh răng mà ko dùng vít me vậy bác? Giá vít me ngắn cỡ đó thì cứ xin lão Nam hay CKD hay bác ppgas tài trợ miễn phí cũng được mà?


Cảm ơn bác gamo đã gợi ý. 
Thiệt tình thì em còn dư vài cây vitme nhưng theo đánh giá của Nam cnc thì rơ hết rồi.
Bữa lục lọi bên kho Nam Cnc thấy lão ấy còn mấy cây chỉ để tặng đấy  :Cool: 
Hiện tại cũng thiếu 1 cây 1605, hành trình khoảng chừng 400-500mm, bác nào có ý bán hoặc tặng thì ới em nhé :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Bữa lục lọi bên kho Nam Cnc thấy lão ấy còn mấy cây chỉ để tặng đấy


Anh Nam đập chai ơi...

----------


## ppgas

> Ray lắp xong thì em lại có lai-nia đờ-rin


Lấy cảm hứng từ cái khoan từ... từ (làm nhiệm vụ cao cả) của bác solero đây:

Cái này giảm bớt tỷ lệ khoan lỗ giun :Smile:  và canh được chiều sâu của lỗ.

----------

elenercom, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Lấy cảm hứng từ cái khoan từ... từ (làm nhiệm vụ cao cả) của bác solero đây:
> 
> Cái này giảm bớt tỷ lệ khoan lỗ giun và canh được chiều sâu của lỗ.


Độ thêm cái đế từ đi bác!
Mà em nhớ cái khoan nì bác bán rùi mà!?

----------


## ppgas

> Độ thêm cái đế từ đi bác!
> Mà em nhớ cái khoan nì bác bán rùi mà!?


Cái này còn sót lại. Giờ không còn nhiều thời gian đi bãi nữa nên lôi ra ngó ngó...  :Smile: 
Độ đê từ thì phải từ từ...  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Cái này còn sót lại. Giờ không còn nhiều thời gian đi bãi nữa nên lôi ra ngó ngó... 
> Độ đê từ thì phải từ từ...


Cuối năm bận quá à bác!
Thôi gửi ra e độ cho  :Big Grin: !!

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Đập con mắt ông thì có , cha gamo nói chứ tui nói hồi nào , lúc có không xin , cho hết rồi mới nói bó tay.... Mới mua 1 cây 25-5 double nut japan hành trình tầm 300 , ông dám chơi thì tui bán lại , giá rẻ thôi 800K bao ship ,   thế thôi , còn không thì còn 2 cây 16-10 , hành trình 1 tấc ..... mà thôi cho đi xa mắc công đi gửi hàng , mà mấy cha này lượn bãi hoài thì cần gì.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Trục Z bước 5 chậm lắm. Máy gỗ thì bước 10 trở lên cơ ạ.

----------


## solero

> Lấy cảm hứng từ cái khoan từ... từ (làm nhiệm vụ cao cả) của bác solero đây:
> 
> Cái này giảm bớt tỷ lệ khoan lỗ giun và canh được chiều sâu của lỗ.


Làm 4 con này 4 góc nữa thì bá cháy cụ ạ. Em đang làm cái đế tháo ra lắp vào được hi hi

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Làm 4 con này 4 góc nữa thì bá cháy cụ ạ. Em đang làm cái đế tháo ra lắp vào được hi hi


Thế cụ mua giúp em 4 cục được không? Nguồn 36v luôn thì càng tốt. Cảm ơn cụ trước :Smile:

----------


## solero

> Thế cụ mua giúp em 4 cục được không? Nguồn 36v luôn thì càng tốt. Cảm ơn cụ trước


Okies cụ để em lấy hộ cụ 4 con.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Okies cụ để em lấy hộ cụ 4 con.


Em vượt biên vài hôm, có thể sẽ không online thường xuyên, cụ cứ chuyển vào giúp. Em sẽ ib địa chỉ và cho em tk nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## solero

Tiếp tục, đóng mấy cái đinh định vi cho vai trục X.





Chuẩn bị để dựng mố cầu

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Như hàng công nghiệp nhỉ, mần chuyên nghiệp gớm.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mấy cái định vị đó bác làm bằng cách nào?

----------


## solero

> Ủa, mấy cái định vị đó bác làm bằng cách nào?


Em khoan lỗ - vài dem rồi táng búa vào thôi. Mấy cái đinh đó em tháo từ vòng bị con lăn ra cụ Chếch cần ạ. Vì trên này khó mua đinh như lên giời ý.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ làm thêm con ốc chìm để tháo ra cho nó dễ ạ  :Smile:  hôm nào lên Hà nội hú em, chợ giời em tìm ra ổ chốt côn roài  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Em tiếp tục lắp trục Z.

Tấm link trục Z có đinh định vị ở giữa





Kê phôi bằng 2 lon này chắc lắm ạ

----------


## solero

Tiếp đến là tủ điện.

Em đang lên phối cảnh cho khu biệt thự:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, mig21, nhatson, taih2

----------


## CKD

Biệt thự thấy toàn JP.. có em to xác nhất thì chưa biết nguồn gốc.
J2S hết thế này chắc đã lụm được bí kíp tuning & phối ghép đúp bò Y à? Bật mí tí thông tin nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Biệt thự thấy toàn JP.. có em to xác nhất thì chưa biết nguồn gốc.
> J2S hết thế này chắc đã lụm được bí kíp tuning & phối ghép đúp bò Y à? Bật mí tí thông tin nhé


Có gì đâu mà bật mí hả cụ? Có khi lúc lắp xong không tuning được lại quay về cái máng lợn Alpha step ấy chứ?

----------


## solero

Sờ pín mới xuất chuồng nhà bác Luyến.

Em nó cho ăn với cám heo vuông vuông bên trên là LS 7,5KW-380V

----------


## Luyến

> Sờ pín mới xuất chuồng nhà bác Luyến.
> 
> Em nó cho ăn với cám heo vuông vuông bên trên là LS 7,5KW-380V


bác này găm hàng dữ mua mấy tháng rồi mà giờ mới dùng đến. tháng trước không có hàng lắp máy em đã bị nhỡ mất 1 thương vụ. biết bac vẫn còn thì em lên vay tạm  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## linhdt1121

> Em thank rồi đấy, lão đã hài lòng chưa? Lần sau em không thank thì wăng gạch nhá!
> 
> Show hình bộ khung đã phay và sơn chống rỉ:
> Đính kèm 5454


Khung này a chấn tôn hay mua thép hộp thế,nó dầy bao nhiêu mm thế a

----------


## nhatson

> Tiếp đến là tủ điện.
> 
> Em đang lên phối cảnh cho khu biệt thự:


cái noise filter trông hay nhỉ, thằng nào sản xuất ra đấy cụ kem

----------

solero

----------


## anhxco

> cái noise filter trông hay nhỉ, thằng nào sản xuất ra đấy cụ kem


haha, mấy con ni e cũng có nè, nằm trong máy photo (nếu e không nhầm) :d

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

> bác này găm hàng dữ mua mấy tháng rồi mà giờ mới dùng đến. tháng trước không có hàng lắp máy em đã bị nhỡ mất 1 thương vụ. biết bac vẫn còn thì em lên vay tạm


Hàng đi thì dễ chứ về thì hơi khó cụ ạ 




> Khung này a chấn tôn hay mua thép hộp thế,nó dầy bao nhiêu mm thế a


 Khung này thép hộp em ạ. Cái mặt phay là đắp thêm dầy 12mm.




> cái noise filter trông hay nhỉ, thằng nào sản xuất ra đấy cụ kem


Cục này là Tokin VU-220F (250V-20A) em găm được trong máy photocopy đấy ạ.

Nguyên cục trong máy photocopy

----------


## solero

Vẫn là phần điện đóm. Em phay cái mặt cho tủ điện:







Ướm thử thiết bị vào xem dư lào:

----------

anhcos, anhxco, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Video tét tủ điện:

----------

diy1102, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Cụ kem này ăn chơi quá, cái mặt tủ nhìn như cái âm ly cổ ấy  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## anhxco

> Cụ kem này ăn chơi quá, cái mặt tủ nhìn như cái âm ly cổ ấy


Cái mặt này mà chà nhám nữa là y luôn bác nhỉ!

----------


## diy1102

Cụ kem hình như là chơi âm thanh thì pải.

----------


## solero

> Cụ kem hình như là chơi âm thanh thì pải.


Đúng là em có nghịch tí âm thanh nên bị hơi hướng Audio ảnh hưởng hi hi.

----------

diy1102, mrcao86

----------


## anhxco

> Đúng là em có nghịch tí âm thanh nên bị hơi hướng Audio ảnh hưởng hi hi.
> 
> Đây là 1 con amp em đã làm:


Con nì chạy class A à crem!?

----------


## solero

> Con nì chạy class A à crem!?


Dạ không. AB ạ

----------


## diy1102

Em cũng một thời chạy theo đam mêm âm thanh nhưng cuối cũng đúc kết lại tai mình tai "trâu" nên phải từ giã cuộc chơi.

----------


## Nam CNC

thấy cũng được đó cà lem , nhưng nó nghe có được không ? cỡ cái amli kẹo kéo không cha ?

----------


## solero

Làm sao ăn được âm ly kẹo kéo hả cụ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Cáp nguồn nghe không giống, hihi.

----------


## solero

> Cáp nguồn nghe không giống, hihi.


Không giống cáp Hi-end hả cụ? Nhiều cụ cứ sắm cái cáp Hi-end mấy triệu bạc dài 2-3m mà nào có biêt dây điện đi trong tường là dây gì? dây kéo từ ngoài cột điện vào nhà như thế nào đâu mà cứ khen hay lấy hay để. Haizzzz

----------


## Khoa C3

Em đi đường riêng từ cột vào phòng luôn, ko giống hi end cụ cũng cho cái dây to ra 1 tý.

----------


## solero

Đồ của em Low-end nên dùng dây đó ổn rồi. Cũng được 10A (2,2KW)/1CH roài

----------


## solero

Quay lại chủ đề chính:
Quá trình nối dây cho mặt điều khiển: 


Nghịch ngợm tí màu mè mà nhìn cải lương quá:

----------


## Nam CNC

trời tui tưởng dữ dữ nói ráp cho tui 1 bộ kéo mấy cái loa NANSIN vi tính nghe chơi , xem có cải thiện chút nào không HAHAHAH , đời cái gì mắc tiền thì anh em mới thấy sót, thì nó mới hay. Vậy ông ngon xài dây điện nhà nối vô anpha step đi , bày đặt mua dây xịn bọc cáp hứ  hứ nói mà không chịu nhìn

----------


## solero

Bánh răng có cơ cấu chỉnh độ rơ bằng CAM. Xuất xứ: anh Hai



Em lấy máy V1.1 phay mấy cái mặt bích giữ motor:




Thành phẩm:





Lắp lên máy, kèm cơ cấu chỉnh rơ:

----------


## Ga con

> Đúng là em có nghịch tí âm thanh nên bị hơi hướng Audio ảnh hưởng hi hi.
> 
> Đây là 1 con amp em đã làm:


Móa ơi, Goldmund kìa, đại gia có khác.

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

hình như có còi arlam , trông xinh nhẩy  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## biết tuốt

chát bùm chát chát xình , loa nét mỏng như tơ thế này chắc là loa mỹ , mỹ đâu nhật ....mỹ ....nhật....ê hê không phải mỹ cũng chẳng phải nhật " loa tàu + âm ly thái nguyên " 😉 😁

----------


## solero

> hình như có còi arlam , trông xinh nhẩy


Vâng có cái buzzer nhỏ nhỏ nó kêu cho vui tai cụ ạ.




> Móa ơi, Goldmund kìa, đại gia có khác.


Đọc còm mèn của cụ biết tuốt nhá cụ





> chát bùm chát chát xình , loa nét mỏng như tơ thế này chắc là loa mỹ , mỹ đâu nhật ....mỹ ....nhật....ê hê không phải mỹ cũng chẳng phải nhật " loa tàu + âm ly thái nguyên "


Loa Tàu chuyển từ Mỹ ... về nha cụ. Amp thì made in tự tui.

----------


## solero

> trời tui tưởng dữ dữ nói ráp cho tui 1 bộ kéo mấy cái loa NANSIN vi tính nghe chơi , xem có cải thiện chút nào không HAHAHAH , đời cái gì mắc tiền thì anh em mới thấy sót, thì nó mới hay. Vậy ông ngon xài dây điện nhà nối vô anpha step đi , bày đặt mua dây xịn bọc cáp hứ  hứ nói mà không chịu nhìn


À cái sự nghe nó phụ thuộc vào mỗi cái tai của từng người. Còn vết dăm dăm trên gỗ thì ai cũng nhìn thấy

----------


## ít nói

con amply này được bầy trong triển lãm .  AUDIO  IN CREATIVE "  bên thái lan

----------


## solero

Haizzz. Thật là sai lầm khi vác cái bánh răng đã có lỗ và rãnh đóng đinh ca-vét mang đi tiện to hơn. Đi tong 4 cái bánh răng rồi hu hu

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

em học được 1 kinh nghiệm  xương máu của bác hehehehe.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Haizzz. Thật là sai lầm khi vác cái bánh răng đã có lỗ và rãnh đóng đinh ca-vét mang đi tiện to hơn. Đi tong 4 cái bánh răng rồi hu hu


Việc này người ta thường làm mà, ngay cả thằng skf nó làm bánh răng sẵn nhưng có cái lỗ nho nhỏ ta mua về cần lỗ bao nhiêu thì làm to ra bấy nhiêu

----------


## Gamo

Bị sao vậy bác Kem? Của bác nhỏ quá, lỗ to qua?

----------


## Tuấn

> Haizzz. Thật là sai lầm khi vác cái bánh răng đã có lỗ và rãnh đóng đinh ca-vét mang đi tiện to hơn. Đi tong 4 cái bánh răng rồi hu hu


bị sao bác ? không đồng tâm ạ ?

----------


## Luyến

> Bị sao vậy bác Kem? Của bác nhỏ quá, lỗ to qua?


Của bác ấy To mà cái lỗ nhỏ quá không vừa  :Big Grin:  mang đi tiện nó hỏng là phải rồi. * :Big Grin: .
Kinh nghiệm của em những cái cần chính xác thì phải chính mình làm bác ạ. bác kem lần sau phải mang đi cắt dây. Trên máy cắt dây họ chạm 3 điểm là xác định được tâm lỗ cắt lỗ rất chính xác.

----------


## hoctap256

> Của bác ấy To mà cái lỗ nhỏ quá không vừa  mang đi tiện nó hỏng là phải rồi. *.
> Kinh nghiệm của em những cái cần chính xác thì phải chính mình làm bác ạ. bác kem lần sau phải mang đi cắt dây. Trên máy cắt dây họ chạm 3 điểm là xác định được tâm lỗ cắt lỗ rất chính xác.


em làm cắt dây từ 2k6 giờ mới thấy khái niệm chạm 3 điểm trên  máy cắt dây để lấy được tâm lỗ........ bái phục gió của anh (y)

----------


## Luyến

> em làm cắt dây từ 2k6 giờ mới thấy khái niệm chạm 3 điểm trên  máy cắt dây để lấy được tâm lỗ........ bái phục gió của anh (y)


gió của em cũng không hề nhẹ hehe. 2k6 thì xem lại nhé.
tâm của đường tròn ngoại tiếp tam giác là giao điểm của 3 đường trung trực.

----------

ppgas

----------


## hoctap256

> gió của em cũng không hề nhẹ hehe. 2k6 thì xem lại nhé.
> tâm của đường tròn ngoại tiếp tam giác là giao điểm của 3 đường trung trực.


haha anh cứ đi hỏi mấy thằng cắt dây đi xem thằng nào  nó chạm 3 điểm mà ra tâm...
còn trên lý thuyết dựng hình thì đó là đúng ko ai bảo sai hehe. 
Chưa đụng máy mà gió như thật (y)

----------


## Khoa C3

Về hình học lý thuyết thì đúng nhưng thực tế khoai lắm. Trên máy làm sao bác kẻ đuọc đúng cái đường trung trực kia chứ.

----------


## Luyến

> haha anh cứ đi hỏi mấy thằng cắt dây đi xem thằng nào  nó chạm 3 điểm mà ra tâm...
> còn trên lý thuyết dựng hình thì đó là đúng ko ai bảo sai hehe. 
> Chưa đụng máy mà gió như thật (y)


anh đưa ra lý thuyết là để chứng minh 3 điểm nằm trên hình tròn có thể xác định được tâm của hình tròn thôi. còn anh đi cắt dây người ta lấy tâm như vậy. họ cắt dây cho anh và anh về anh lắp chuẩn. thời gian đâu ra mà đi hỏi họ làm cách nào. mấy cha có máy cắt dây chạm hỏi đến là quay lại nhìn mình như là mình ăn cắp nghề ngay ấy, anh không giám hỏi quan trọng được việc thôi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Nói về lý thuyết thì xác định tâm hình tròn =  compa nghe mới giống. quay 2 đường tròn bất kỳ cùng bán kính với dg kia có tâm nằm trên đường tròn cần xác định tâm, nó cắt nhau ở đâu thì ....

----------


## Luyến

người ta không xác định đường trung trực làm gì cho đau đầu.  :Big Grin: 
trung điểm của cạnh huyền chính là  tâm của đường tròn ngoại tiếp tam giác vuông. các thím có máy cắt dây cứ dò kiểu này xem có ra không  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ Luyến nghĩ kỹ hộ em tý đi, làm sao tìm được trung điểm cạnh huyền kia nhỉ.

----------


## Nam CNC

mà em thắc mắc sao không chạm 4 điểm như cách lấy tâm bấy lâu nay cho nhẹ đầu ????? mấy bác xa xỉ quá.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Thì em vẫn làm chạm 4 điểm, chứ tiết kiệm 1 điểm cung làm dc thôi nhưng mất noron lắm.

----------


## hoctap256

> người ta không xác định đường trung trực làm gì cho đau đầu. 
> trung điểm của cạnh huyền chính là  tâm của đường tròn ngoại tiếp tam giác vuông. các thím có máy cắt dây cứ dò kiểu này xem có ra không


Gió càng ngày càng mạnh........
đến người nhật chế tạo  mấy con makino , fanuc, sodick mitsu....  nó cũng chả có làm thuật toán khó như vậy để đưa vào chế độ auto forcus mặc định của máy. 
chỉ đơn giản là   khi đã đưa dây nằm trong 1 đường tròn thì  giữ nguyên Y  di chuyển X chạm 2 điểm rồi đưa về trung điểm của X  
sau đó  giữ nguyên X  di chuyển Y và chạm 2 điểm rồi đưa về trung điểm Y
như vậy vừa nhanh vừa đơn giản..... lý thuyết 3 điểm chỉ dành cho ai đoán mò thôi.
 thực tế 4 điểm thì thất học cũng lấy được tâm kaka

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Hết bài rồi.

----------


## Luyến

bác chạm x lấy x là 0  tiến  X đến  vị trí chạm  x+  ( ví dụ lúc  này là 100 )  sét Y là o chạy Y đến y+  (VD là 50 )     
trung điểm của cạnh huyền chính là xx+ và yy+ và là x50y25.

----------


## Luyến

> mà em thắc mắc sao không chạm 4 điểm như cách lấy tâm bấy lâu nay cho nhẹ đầu ????? mấy bác xa xỉ quá.


chưa tìm hiểu sâu nhưng em thấy 3 điểm này  mất ít nơ ron hơn ah.

----------


## Khoa C3

X là 100 thì yêu quá rồi, ví dụ x là 39.587 thì cũng đau lắm nên em mới bẩu tốn noron. Cứ như thím Trường mờ dã cho nhàn thân cụ ợ.

----------


## Luyến

> X là 100 thì yêu quá rồi, ví dụ x là 39.587 thì cũng đau lắm nên em mới bẩu tốn noron. Cứ như thím Trường mờ dã cho nhàn thân cụ ợ.


3 điểm tạo lên hình tam giác vuôn chính là 1/2 của hình chữ nhật mà bác. nói ra bàn tán theo tư duy thôi, cái quan trọng là chạm 3 điểm vẫn tìm ra tâm của hình tròn.

----------


## Luyến

> Hết bài rồi.


bí roài...........

----------


## Khoa C3

Ngủ rồi............

----------


## solero

Bẩm các cụ. Khi mà tiện lỗ cho to ra mà trong lỗ đó có 1 cái rãnh thì kiểu gì cũng bị lệch ạ. Ít hay nhiều thôi. Em đi tong 4 con bánh răng rồi.

----------


## anhcos

> Bẩm các cụ. Khi mà tiện lỗ cho to ra mà trong lỗ đó có 1 cái rãnh thì kiểu gì cũng bị lệch ạ. Ít hay nhiều thôi. Em đi tong 4 con bánh răng rồi.


Tại cụ thôi, thường như thế thì dùng tốc độ quay thấp. Với bánh răng chắc có ít chỗ để kẹp nên va đập nó lệch tâm đi. Chứ không sinh ra cái máy tiện mà như thế thì sao được.

----------


## solero

Thường bánh răng nó làm xong nó nhiệt luyện nên nó cứng. Khi đang ăn phôi mà nó gặp rãnh sau đó lại ăn thì kiểu gì cũng bị lực đẩy méo + máy tiện đa năng dịch vụ chỗ em cũng đang đòi nghỉ hưu hết rồi.

----------


## solero

Đi ăn đêm đá phải cục này. Chả có nhẽ lại thai ngén 1 ẻm Hát phờ rêm nữa???

Không phải dạng vừa đâu...

----------


## Khoa C3

Để lại cho em đi cụ ơi, dạo này lười chế quá  :Wink:

----------

solero

----------


## anhxco

Mèm ơi, nhìn nó a nghĩ đến con C đang dang dở, cho nó làm con Z là quá khỏe luôn, inbox a phat đi.

----------


## anhxco

Mần con nì thây cho cái khoan độc của carem đi:

----------

elenercom, ppgas

----------


## itanium7000

> 


Hai cái vai thép nhìn quen thế, hình như em từng thấy ở nhà bác *biết tuốt* có cặp giống vậy.

----------


## solero

> Mần con nì thây cho cái khoan độc của carem đi:


Cục này nặng lắm. Có mình nó thôi đã lặc lè lắm rồi cụ ạ.




> Hai cái vai thép nhìn quen thế, hình như em từng thấy ở nhà bác *biết tuốt* có cặp giống vậy.


Hi bác. Vậy là có anh em sinh 3, sinh 5 rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

bán không solero , em mua cái eke phía sau thôi chứ mấy cái món linh tinh dính theo không thèm.

----------


## solero

> bán không solero , em mua cái eke phía sau thôi chứ mấy cái món linh tinh dính theo không thèm.


Nó có đôi có cặp cụ lại nỡ lòng nào tách nó ra vậy?

----------


## Khoa C3

Thế để em cả cặp đị cụ, hehe.

----------


## solero

Nhưng em nhỡ yêu rồi cụ ạ. để em kiếm cho cụ ẻm khác xinh xắn hơn.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái nào làm Z cao tầm 600 rộng 250-300 là đẹp cụ ạ.

----------


## solero

Đang có ẻm Z khủng da-băng 27kg trắng đẹp nõn nà đấy. Cụ có yêu không?

----------


## ppgas

> Đang có ẻm Z khủng da-băng 27kg trắng đẹp nõn nà đấy. Cụ có yêu không?


Cho thêm thông tin đi kem, hình ảnh, thông số và ... giá.  :Smile: 
Cái cục z kia nhìn không yêu không được! Lắp và xê (c) chắc là đê mê  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em cần cái nào lắp dc ray 20 25 là đẹp nhất.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Đi ăn đêm đá phải cục này. Chả có nhẽ lại thai ngén 1 ẻm Hát phờ rêm nữa???
> 
> Không phải dạng vừa đâu...
> 
> Đính kèm 6000
> 
> Đính kèm 6001


phải dạng to to nữa ra.

----------

solero

----------


## Nam CNC

cho cái tấm hình đi kem .... cũng đang muốn 1 cái bệ làm Z tích hợp cái eke như cái bộ mini kia ..... cái bộ đó thì nhè nhẹ 2.2kw đồng nhôm được , nhưng em muốn cứng hơn xíu để ăn nhơm đồng khỏi rung luôn , DIY cũng được mà cực quá , mà chắc chắn không ngon bằng mấy em 2nd làm sẵn như vậy đâu . Eh biết đâu tui có spindle ngon đổi với chú thì sao !!!!


nói trước kẹt quá chưa có ai ham hố bộ đó . PM em 1 phát , kích thước và cân nặng luôn , cho em hỏi cấp chính xác cây Visme đó bao nhiêu ,đòi hỏi của em hơi cao vì gia công đồ bé phải lung linh chính xác mới chịu. EM chơi cái eke này , ray con lăn 15 của Huy lựu đạn và visme doublde nut của cu bé tí nữa thì Z hơi bị ngon đó.

----------

occutit, solero

----------


## solero

> cho cái tấm hình đi kem .... cũng đang muốn 1 cái bệ làm Z tích hợp cái eke như cái bộ mini kia ..... cái bộ đó thì nhè nhẹ 2.2kw đồng nhôm được , nhưng em muốn cứng hơn xíu để ăn nhơm đồng khỏi rung luôn , DIY cũng được mà cực quá , mà chắc chắn không ngon bằng mấy em 2nd làm sẵn như vậy đâu . Eh biết đâu tui có spindle ngon đổi với chú thì sao !!!!
> 
> 
> nói trước kẹt quá chưa có ai ham hố bộ đó . PM em 1 phát , kích thước và cân nặng luôn , cho em hỏi cấp chính xác cây Visme đó bao nhiêu ,đòi hỏi của em hơi cao vì gia công đồ bé phải lung linh chính xác mới chịu. EM chơi cái eke này , ray con lăn 15 của Huy lựu đạn và visme doublde nut của cu bé tí nữa thì Z hơi bị ngon đó.


Cục này các cụ biết rồi mà: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ll=1#post26052

----------


## solero

Dây động lực và dây encoder từ xứ xở da-băng mang nhãn hiệu Butachi













Em hàn dây In/Out và Encoder






Thanh đồng cái dành cho GND



Tủ điện vẫn chửa di dây xong. Vẫn còn loằng ngoằng lắm




Bắt cái màn hình vào nhìn cũng có tí màu mè.

----------

minhtriet, nhatson

----------


## thuhanoi

Chẹp chẹp dung toàn hang Nhật bổn làm sao mà đạt chuẩn VC

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Cái bánh răng tiện lỗi nó kêu thế này đây các cụ ạ. Em test trục X:

----------


## Luyến

Kêu như xe tăng ấy nhỉ.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Két nước của hệ thống làm mát kín:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

em là em phê bình cái đôi dép mủ nhé , cái này dưới tiêu chuẩn vườn chuối luôn nhé , nhà em bán giày bảo hộ lao động , mau mà ủng hộ nhà em cho đạt chuẩn nhé.

----------

nhatson, solero

----------


## thuhanoi

Hệ thong làm mát lắp ở đó nếu chạy gỗ chẳng mấy chốc là hết hiệu nghiệm - kem chảy nước bác à
Em là em chơi cái này không dể bẩn đâu ạ, made in ZTE china. 

Em sợ tụi TQ nó cài chip chip chi đó nên em vứt bỏ tất cả ruột gan - chỉ để lại cái vỏ nhôm thôi ạ.
Bác nào ở ĐN nhanh nhanh hốt đi ạ, chỉ còn 1 bộ thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

Không xử lý bụi tốt thì cái Raid kia kém hiệu quả lắm. mà gỗ thì bụi kinh.

----------


## solero

> Hệ thong làm mát lắp ở đó nếu chạy gỗ chẳng mấy chốc là hết hiệu nghiệm - kem chảy nước bác à
> Em là em chơi cái này không dể bẩn đâu ạ, made in ZTE china. 
> 
> Em sợ tụi TQ nó cài chip chip chi đó nên em vứt bỏ tất cả ruột gan - chỉ để lại cái vỏ nhôm thôi ạ.
> Bác nào ở ĐN nhanh nhanh hốt đi ạ, chỉ còn 1 bộ thôi


Hàng chẹp... Bao xiền 1 cục mà rẻ thế cụ?




> Không xử lý bụi tốt thì cái Raid kia kém hiệu quả lắm. mà gỗ thì bụi kinh.


Bụi em đã có phương án rồi cụ ạ.

----------

diy1102

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hệ thong làm mát lắp ở đó nếu chạy gỗ chẳng mấy chốc là hết hiệu nghiệm - kem chảy nước bác à
> Em là em chơi cái này không dể bẩn đâu ạ, made in ZTE china. 
> 
> Em sợ tụi TQ nó cài chip chip chi đó nên em vứt bỏ tất cả ruột gan - chỉ để lại cái vỏ nhôm thôi ạ.
> Bác nào ở ĐN nhanh nhanh hốt đi ạ, chỉ còn 1 bộ thôi


cái này chắc trong tủ viễn thông của ZTE

----------


## thuhanoi

Đúng rồi cái này trong viễn thong, nó cân ký 50k/kg cục này hơn 10kg

----------


## anhxco

Nhìn cục nhôm thèm ghê, cục đó nằm ở đâu vậy chú Huề!?

----------

Luyến

----------


## diy1102

Em thì em chơi cái này cho tản nhiệt mỏ hàn ống đang DIY. Kích thước 120x240x35mm, Bằng đồng nên tản nhiệt khá tốt với 2 quạt 120x120.

----------


## Gamo

Cái ni mua ở đâu hả bác? Trông xinh quá :x

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hệ thong làm mát lắp ở đó nếu chạy gỗ chẳng mấy chốc là hết hiệu nghiệm - kem chảy nước bác à
> Em là em chơi cái này không dể bẩn đâu ạ, made in ZTE china. 
> 
> Em sợ tụi TQ nó cài chip chip chi đó nên em vứt bỏ tất cả ruột gan - chỉ để lại cái vỏ nhôm thôi ạ.
> Bác nào ở ĐN nhanh nhanh hốt đi ạ, chỉ còn 1 bộ thôi


cái này là RU của 2G phải ko cụ,ở HN bác nào muốn mua e chỉ dẫn đi

----------


## diy1102

> Cái ni mua ở đâu hả bác? Trông xinh quá :x


Cái cụ thuhanoi hay của em?

----------


## Gamo

À à, em nói cái tản nhiệt của bác á, hình như là tản nhiệt của ô tô hả bác?

----------


## diy1102

> À à, em nói cái tản nhiệt của bác á, hình như là tản nhiệt của ô tô hả bác?


Cái này là tản nhiệt nước cho máy tính (chíp, vga, main,..) cái này trong sì gòn rất sẵn bọn em hay pải ship trong đó ra HN. Bác tham khảo vietmod.com, nhenhophach ở sì gòn or các cửa hàng độ máy tính rất sẵn.

----------


## occutit

Hàng này cho water cooling trong máy tính thì bên Tàu bán nhiều. Đủ kích cỡ nhưng thường thì size 120x240cm. Size nhỏ hơn cho quạt 80 cũng có.

----------

diy1102

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có thứ nào rẻ ko bác? Thường mấy cái này mà mua của bọn mod PC là cả triệu đồng. Em nhớ là lần trước mua đồ cũ ở đâu thải ra á, mà ko thể nhớ được là mua ở đâu.

----------


## anhxco

Em thấy dân DIY cũng hay chơi sò nòng lạnh gì đấy ( Peltier), không rõ các bác đã dùng qua chưa ạ!?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhìn cục nhôm thèm ghê, cục đó nằm ở đâu vậy chú Huề!?


Ở góc ngã ba Nguyễn Hoàng - Phạm Ngũ Lão và Ông Ích Khiêm đó

----------

anhxco

----------


## diy1102

> Hehe, có thứ nào rẻ ko bác? Thường mấy cái này mà mua của bọn mod PC là cả triệu đồng. Em nhớ là lần trước mua đồ cũ ở đâu thải ra á, mà ko thể nhớ được là mua ở đâu.


thực tế nó k rẻ ạ. Đồ cũ thì bác lên voz săn thì có thể gặp với giá khoảng trên dưới 1tr cgo 120x240 bằng đồng, nhôm thì rẻ hơn. Mới của hãng thì khoảng gần 2tr. Bác nhờ ai đó ship tầu về thì rẻ hơn nhiều.

----------


## occutit

Hàng Tàu thì 700k 1 cái bằng đồng, em mua 400k 1 cái bằng nhôm cho rẻ  :Big Grin: . Theo em nhớ là vậy. Anh Gà mờ cần thì qua tết em mua về giúp.  Ngày xưa có ông QuangHuySWC hay làm block và bán nguyên bộ cho máy tính giá dưới 2 triệu/1 bộ. Ngày đó chưa thấy CNC rầm rộ nên em nhớ ổng chỉ tiện đơn giản chứ không phay. Cái rad bé dùng cho mấy xe mô tô chắc cũng không đắt?

----------


## diy1102

> Hàng Tàu thì 700k 1 cái bằng đồng, em mua 400k 1 cái bằng nhôm cho rẻ . Theo em nhớ là vậy. Anh Gà mờ cần thì qua tết em mua về giúp.  Ngày xưa có ông QuangHuySWC hay làm block và bán nguyên bộ cho máy tính giá dưới 2 triệu/1 bộ. Ngày đó chưa thấy CNC rầm rộ nên em nhớ ổng chỉ tiện đơn giản chứ không phay. Cái rad bé dùng cho mấy xe mô tô chắc cũng không đắt?


cụ QuangHuySWC thì lấu quá rồi kể cả cái block tản nhiệt cũng không tối ưu và pump thì dùng pump bể cá Pit, ống thì dùng loại dân dụng thường. Nhưng cụ này mất tăm mấy năm nay trong khoản này rồi. Tuy nhiên, thời đó làm đc như vậy là quá đỉnh theo tiêu chí ngon bổ rẻ. Lúc đó kể cả mấy đồ của hãng còn rất đắt chứ k rẻ như bi giờ

----------


## solero

Đồ các cụ toàn trên dưới 1củ với nửa củ. Đồ em toàn xin được với đồng nát cùng lắm 100K. Kéo 4 spindle 2,2KW chạy cả ngày chỉ hơi hơi âm ấm.

----------


## occutit

Hình như cả nhà đi đinh cư ở US lâu rồi bác ạ.

----------

diy1102

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đồ các cụ toàn trên dưới 1củ với nửa củ. Đồ em toàn xin được với đồng nát cùng lắm 100K. Kéo 4 spindle 2,2KW chạy cả ngày chỉ hơi hơi âm ấm.


Nếu chạy gỗ, với spindle 1,5KW thấy trên biến tần hiển thị công suất 200W - em có 1 một hôm sang dậy lật bật cho máy chạy mà quên cắm bơm nước đến chiều về khi mở dao mới biết quên nhưng nó cũng chỉ gọi là hơi nóng thôi.

----------


## hoctap256

cho em khoe tý...... hệ thống làm lạnh spindle và tưới nguội 
hệ thống làm lạnh spindle được thim solero tư vấn em tận dụng thiết bị có sẵn chỉ đầu tư thêm con bơm 300k hehe

----------

mig21, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Nghe nói có cái két khủng mà. Show lên xem nào?

----------


## hoctap256

> Nghe nói có cái két khủng mà. Show lên xem nào?


Có cái cục đen đen kia thôi chứ có gì mà khủng đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Mấy bác cho e hỏi cái dung dịch giải nhiệt kia là lạoi gì thế ạ!?

----------


## hoctap256

> Mấy bác cho e hỏi cái dung dịch giải nhiệt kia là lạoi gì thế ạ!?


Nước làm mát động cơ của xe máy hay oto :v......... 50k/ lon  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Nước làm mát động cơ của xe máy hay oto :v......... 50k/ lon


50K đấy là bao nhiêu L vậy bác! hồi giờ cũng đoán là nước làm mát xe, hôm rồi đi có cái bình gì cho xe oto 235k 5 lít hay sao á. Trong cái hệ thống của bác thì dùng bao nhiêu L là vừa ạ?

----------


## hoctap256

> 50K đấy là bao nhiêu L vậy bác! hồi giờ cũng đoán là nước làm mát xe, hôm rồi đi có cái bình gì cho xe oto 235k 5 lít hay sao á. Trong cái hệ thống của bác thì dùng bao nhiêu L là vừa ạ?


http://phutungmt.com/chi-tiet/Nuoc-l...t-4L-ESNA.html
loại này mình đang dùng  :Big Grin:  
4L là quá đủ rồi

----------

anhxco

----------


## solero

Làm gì mà tới 4L vậy ta? Nước này là nước chống đóng cặn. Khuyên các bác nên dùng nước này nếu không muốn spindle bị tắc sau thời gian dài sử dụng.

----------


## solero

Có quả video tét trục X:

----------

anhxco, mig21

----------


## solero

Tết nhất bỏ bẵng chả post gì lên. Làm vài ảnh em nó kiếm xèng  :Big Grin:

----------

mig21, nhatson

----------


## solero

Làm tí đồng 10mm ạ

----------

mig21, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## solero

Làm mấy cái cánh quạt để chém gió cho nó nhanh lên bão:

Sau khi lật mặt.





Khách mang đi triễn lãm.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, kametoco, Khoa C3, mig21, Nam CNC, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

Triển lãm mặt hàng gì vậy kem?

----------


## linhdt1121

> Tết nhất bỏ bẵng chả post gì lên. Làm vài ảnh em nó kiếm xèng


Cái mặt bàn náy nó ntn đấy anh,nhìn như  lát gạch ý

----------


## Khoa C3

Kẻ vạch để gá phôi cho nhanh.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

ko,ý em là nhìn nó phẳng thế,ko thấy cái rãnh để xỏ vam vào,hay là gá phôi bằng keo ạh

----------


## CKD

Dùng công nghệ gá phôi số 502 à

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> Triển lãm mặt hàng gì vậy kem?


Triển lãm sáng tạo khoa học kỹ thuật gì gì đó ở trung tâm hội nghị Kinh Bắc vừa xong anh ạ. Em không đi nên cũng chả rõ.




> ko,ý em là nhìn nó phẳng thế,ko thấy cái rãnh để xỏ vam vào,hay là gá phôi bằng keo ạh


Chuyên gỗ thì dùng súng bắn đinh mới nhanh và chắc được Linh ạ. Vam vừa lâu vừa không chắc chắn trong trường hợp này.

----------

linhdt1121, thuhanoi

----------


## linhdt1121

như vậy mặt bàn cũng gỗ hả anh.khi nào nó lát thì lại thay cái khác.
Như vậy cũng giảm chi phí ban đầu,1 cách hay mà lại phù hợp nhu cầu.

----------


## Khoa C3

> như vậy mặt bàn cũng gỗ hả anh.khi nào nó lát thì lại thay cái khác.
> Như vậy cũng giảm chi phí ban đầu,1 cách hay mà lại phù hợp nhu cầu.


Tôi méc ông trò này từ lâu rồi mờ không chịu làm.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## solero

> như vậy mặt bàn cũng gỗ hả anh.khi nào nó lát thì lại thay cái khác.
> Như vậy cũng giảm chi phí ban đầu,1 cách hay mà lại phù hợp nhu cầu.


He he bên dưới vẫn có mặt bàn nhôm mà. Không có nó thì võng lắm. Gỗ MDF rất tốt trong trường hợp này vì nó rất mút đinh.

Khi nào ăn nhôm đồng cần tưới nguội lại tháo ra.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Tôi méc ông trò này từ lâu rồi mờ không chịu làm.


Ngày đó bị yêu cầu làm nhôm anh ah.mới lại chưa bit gì,cứ nghĩ ngta làm nhôm mình cũng phải nhôm,hehe
Em sẽ áp dụng cách này cho cái mini đang làm,hàn khung sắt hộp 20x40 rồi bắt mdf lên rồi cho nó tự phay.như vậy chắc ok anh nhỉ

----------

